# ABT's w/qview



## sloweredcivic (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey everyone had some time this morning to upload some pics of the ABT's I made yesterday while smoking some other stuff. There really simple cream cheese, pepper jack, sharp cheddar mixed up, and a little smokey in the middle (got the idea for those from NWBHoss, THANKS). I precooked the bacon a little, I didn't have any toothpicks so I improvised with some kabob skewers, which were nice I didn't feel like they were falling everywhere. Anyway I smoked them with mesquite traeger pellets at 240 for about 2 hours, ENJOY!!






Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 22, 2010)

Those look good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 The skewers look like they worked great


----------



## memphisbud (Jan 22, 2010)

Those look awesome!  Love the skewer idea


----------



## shlongstar (Jan 22, 2010)

Mmmmm.  Those look delicious.

Great cross-sectional view too!


----------



## ciolli (Jan 22, 2010)

Dude those look fantastic. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for some great looking ABT's!


----------



## treegje (Jan 22, 2010)

My mouth is watering ,excellent job


----------



## chefrob (Jan 22, 2010)

great job and nice skewer idea!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 22, 2010)

Those look wonderful.  Great job!


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice job!!!!!!! 

Points for a great Q-View 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This of course has nothing to do with the fact you mentioned me


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 22, 2010)

Those Look Great...


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 22, 2010)

Man o Man they look good and the skrews look like they worked just fine too. But I think I will stick with the toothpicks so during the smoke I can snatch one off the smoker and taste it. The cook needs food to. Haven't you ever heard Bobby Flay say if you'r not tasting your not cooking.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 22, 2010)

That was a great idea with the skewers.
At times I have been out of toothpicks and instead of wrapping laid a 1/3 piece on top of the ABT but that was a great using the skewer AND the ABTs look great!


----------



## uberhack (Jan 24, 2010)

<drool>
Gonna use the skewer idea myself.


----------



## jon foster (Jan 24, 2010)

I need to try some of these too.

Jon.


----------



## pro dirt raker (Jan 31, 2010)

Damn these look good. This might just be the ABTs I make next weekend for the big game.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 31, 2010)

Now thats a new spin I don't remember seeing before. Little smokies inside a ABT. I like it.


----------



## acemakr (Jan 31, 2010)

ABT's definitely on the menu for next Sunday's Super Bowl. Now, if I could only get interested in today's Pro Bowl.


----------

